# I like you people



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I have been a regular poster/user of another "prepping/survivalist" website, one that shall not be named (although I know a few of you who also post/have posted there).

I like the people here though, although I have no wish to be a hater to anybody else 

Just saying


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Well I am not sure if I am included, but I will second your post. I can't wait to get on and see whats happening.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Gosh, you gonna make us blush!


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

What do you mean "you people"?


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

You know....people like you


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Double dittos. This has rapidly become my favorite place to hang also. i dont have any grudges against the other off branded place either..but apparently they are still mad about something. Good point.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

It does seam comfortable.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I have to agree with Salt-n-Prepper.

I lurked on a few other forums that made my head hurt or were a clique or prepped-elitists.

I've learned from y'all and hope to meet a few of you one day.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Ya know, I think I have read some folks on here have met before. It is generally not my thing. But if this was to continue another few years with no atrocities, I would like to meet some folks in person. Maybe not even that long.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Yea they have a yearly or so get together/prepper party/Tupperware party.
I think there was supposed to be one in Montana but I haven't seen the guy who was supposed to host it?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

This is what happens when you get liked minded people that are also drunken ass holes together... We all tend to be ass holes


----------



## Stick (Sep 29, 2014)

Sorry, I can't help it...that wouldn't be the 36th Annual End of the World Convention...I noticed it on a 1998 Duckboy Montana calendar, only then it was the 20th Annual...


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

They say in Montana the men are men and the sheeps are nervous. Or is that Wyoming maybe?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I like you people too


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> We all tend to be ass holes


Speak for yourself, I'm still a gentle unicorn :lol:


----------



## Wise Prepper (Oct 2, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> This is what happens when you get liked minded people that are also drunken ass holes together... We all tend to be ass holes


I tend to only get along with like minded people.. I think i will fit in well here one day


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm still a gentle unicorn :lol:


Bwhahahaha gentle is not a word that suits you!!


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Gentle unicorn.... That means she will stomp you to dust instead of impailing you with her horn and then stomping you to dust.

She has been gentile and she has been coarse. She seems to be a good woman to me.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

pheniox17 said:


> Bwhahahaha gentle is not a word that suits you!!


What? But Why?!! I'm a lot nicer to sharlatan visitors peddling their junk than most of you guys :lol:


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I thought so, when I saw this pic of you......
> 
> View attachment 7052


Creeeepy!!! and hilarious haha


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)




----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Mean while out in Sunny CA.


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

ewww :lol:
ok this thread is getting CRAZY
Is everyone in this forum drunk tonight? :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> What? But Why?!! I'm a lot nicer to sharlatan visitors peddling their junk than most of you guys :lol:


Yeah I seen how gentle you were with osfg when he gave you a complement


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Mean while out in Sunny CA.


i was wondering where Bill Clinton was hanging out these days...


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

TorontoGal said:


> Speak for yourself, I'm still a gentle unicorn :lol:


ok as u wish "Gentle Scrotum craver unicorn"


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

this forum is good....
It gets better when Slippy tries to communicate in emoticons when he is pissed


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)

I can't wait to get home so I can be on the same time zone and have cold beer in hand while I plan my next prep... or waste time arguing with random gypsys promising glory in a conex etopia....

Go away gypsys!


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I have been a regular poster/user of another "prepping/survivalist" website, one that shall not be named (although I know a few of you who also post/have posted there).
> 
> I like the people here though, although I have no wish to be a hater to anybody else
> 
> Just saying


I'm a member/poster on "another" survival forum that will remain nameless also. I got a week forced vacation from them for 'trolling' Seems one of the mods boots people off who have a differing opinion than she does. I spent quite a bit of time revising my post to be as polite and professional as possible, and she said I was "obviously a CDC infiltrator" and it was 'trolling' This site is definitely less communist. Most of you have read my posts...I'm argumentative sometimes but NOT a troll. Thanks for putting up with me.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I wont name boards but so far its pleasant but short for me. Ive had issues with other boards where a vendor who pays to advertise was a real prick to me and i politically correctly relayed the facts in a thread. A mod and this vendor went ape s!#t and onto a public smearing campaign against me!! Internet board mods are a nazi type bunch. Believe what i say not what you see and get. So ya this board is pretty good so far though few if any of you have really gotten to know me yet. Theres great info and a relaxed vibe. Except for the snake oil vendors. But ya, go git em! Btw - buy my book 1001 ways to piss off the prepper forum!!


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PossumPie said:


> I'm a member/poster on "another" survival forum that will remain nameless also. I got a week forced vacation from them for 'trolling' Seems one of the mods boots people off who have a differing opinion than she does. I spent quite a bit of time revising my post to be as polite and professional as possible, and she said I was "obviously a CDC infiltrator" and it was 'trolling' This site is definitely less communist. Most of you have read my posts...I'm argumentative sometimes but NOT a troll. Thanks for putting up with me.


If you were a troll, you wouldn't get booted, you will become sport


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Those retards at survival or the blind NAZI's at well tegulated? "Melsthinkingitover" biggest "make 'em stupid and sell 'em LLBEAN junk? 
Any big board is usually big dumb losers or psychos. If they wren't this purge would be a waste of time. The idea is waking up with 75% less dumb bas#! $^ - tell Mel the cdc will give them a job deceiving children after tbe stellar work on prep boards. 
You mean those losers? People count their viability score too......I imagine park rangers will rat-pellet their stinking villages.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

oddapple said:


> Those retards at survival or the blind NAZI's at well tegulated? "Melsthinkingitover" biggest "make 'em stupid and sell 'em LLBEAN junk?
> Any big board is usually big dumb losers or psychos. If they wren't this purge would be a waste of time. The idea is waking up with 75% less dumb bas#! $^ - tell Mel the cdc will give them a job deceiving children after tbe stellar work on prep boards.
> You mean those losers? People count their viability score too......I imagine park rangers will rat-pellet their stinking villages.


::clapping:: LMAO...You know EXACTLY who the mod was!!!! The poor paranoid crowd was posting false information about Viral mutations, etc. I actually am a nurse who teaches infectious diseases (among other things) and just set out to clear up some erroneous facts. She went after me like a spider monkey!!! Funny thing is she ignores when members say other members engage in sexual exploits with sheep, but zeros right in on someone who disagrees with her science...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh I retired from gp and still serve eid private sector - I was banned for "trolling" in the Ebola thread too. I sent a pm back said sticka-you-board-uppa-you-butt. Enjoyed that.
Funny, I am tops and no doubts or much humility about it and now we have another pro drummed out for common sense in their field.
That's what I mean about counting their viability factor...


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


>


OK now im scared!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hahaha


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

PossumPie said:


> Funny thing is she ignores when members say other members engage in sexual exploits with sheep...


That seems reasonable. Goats, on the other hand, that's just wrong...


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

PossumPie said:


> ::clapping:: LMAO...You know EXACTLY who the mod was!!!! The poor paranoid crowd was posting false information about Viral mutations, etc. I actually am a nurse who teaches infectious diseases (among other things) and just set out to clear up some erroneous facts. She went after me like a spider monkey!!! Funny thing is she ignores when members say other members engage in sexual exploits with sheep, but zeros right in on someone who disagrees with her science...


Where is this place you speak of? It sounds like just the kind of place several of us could have a good time getting thrown out of. :lol:


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

Inor said:


> Where is this place you speak of? It sounds like just the kind of place several of us could have a good time getting thrown out of. :lol:


Make it a challenge!!

But can't beat been booted from a Muslim page in one post, what's so offensive of saying zombie hunters got another tag?? OK it was over the dip shit that got shot by the police


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Inor said:


> Where is this place you speak of? It sounds like just the kind of place several of us could have a good time getting thrown out of. :lol:


Yeah, I could do some trolling, which one are we talking about (you can just message me if you don't want to say openly  )


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Sockpuppet said:


> I just Googled "Melsthinkingitover" and "prepper", and figured out which site you guys are referring.
> 
> I have exactly 7 posts there, with my last one 2 years ago.
> 
> It fails the wuss test, miserably.


Oh, I see. That is the place that shall not named by me is the same one she is at. I have retired from going there.


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Inor said:


> Where is this place you speak of? It sounds like just the kind of place several of us could have a good time getting thrown out of. :lol:


SURVIVALISTBOARDS.COM

Here is what got me kicked out...I responded to the quote...

*THE ORIGINAL POST THAT I RESPONDED TO:*

Originally Posted by myakka
The dipstick "expert" on the news says in one breath that there in "nothing to worry about" that the Ebola simply can NOT be spread so easily, so there is nothing to worry about.

Then they asked him about it being spread by sweaty handshakes, he said, "well, it probably can't do that unless you have a cut"

What get me is how adamant he is to keep the sheep from panicking, but every time they pressed for a specific answer he was saying "likely, probably, doubtful"
So he isn't sure about anything except the fact that the message is to keep sleeping.

*MY RESPONSE THAT GOT ME KICKED OUT:*

Ummm....he's being logical. To say "ALWAYS" "NEVER" is impossible except in certain mathematical theorems. "A coin always lands on heads or tails" After the 4,000th flip, it lands on its edge, rolls a bit and stays on its edge. You've disproven the "Always" An expert will say "probably" "most-likely" because first they don't have definite proof, and secondly you just can't say NEVER or ALWAYS. The 'experts' can't win. "If they say it is impossible that....." You accuse them of a cover-up. If they say "It isn't likely that...." you accuse them of not knowing. They have a responsibility to prevent panic from fear-mongers who spread gossip, half-truths, and outright lies to the masses, just as we have a responsibility to sift through the 'facts' and find the truth behind political double-talk.

BTW, I like to debate with a few rules, among them avoiding name-calling like "dipstick". This does nothing to further your point.

*THIS IS THE MOD'S PRIVATE MESSAGE TO ME:*
Dear Possum-Pie,

You have received an infraction at Survivalist Forum.

Reason: 5 day ban
-------
It might be better if you find a forum where all the CDC employees can sit around and tell each other how great they are doing. This is not that forum.

This is the second morning in a row I've logged in to find you have disrupted the discussion with your propaganda.

If you come back to the forum and want to constructively participate, great. If you want to advertise for the CDC and argue with the other forum members, then find another home. I know not one of the other forums who are allowing these discussions is interested in your party line however.
-------

This infraction is worth 6 point(s) and may result in restricted access until it expires. Serious infractions will never expire.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Possum got sent to the corner for timeout!

That's very 7th grade...

You CDC staff members should know better


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah what he said silly Possum


----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Possum got sent to the corner for timeout!
> 
> That's very 7th grade...
> 
> You CDC staff members should know better


I'm sorry...:sad: I hate time outs. I'm going to go practice my Magnesium fire-starter skills here in the corner....:evil:


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I think he communicates better in .45's...


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

On that science/medical absolutes thing:
That is true in most use, terms like "appears to be" and "most likely" are safe guards.
The never happen, control and all that rah-rah crowd had to go regroup as of yesterday....they got to tell 'em something. 313+million mongos can't go shopping at once. (Or suddenly feel I'll and demand antibiotic scrip. For 3 months)

Also it is worth noting that I was the opposite. Ie, it's on, ready now, bible stuff....
So there's nothing you can say. It "appears" arbitrary and nose based. (Hope I burnt like dog fart)


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

All I can say is ODD your name fits you


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

PossumPie said:


> SURVIVALISTBOARDS.COM
> 
> Here is what got me kicked out...I responded to the quote...
> 
> ...


Wow, voicing a educated opinion on a serious issue, that was a interpretation of a media release, instead of getting you to expand on it (you know like adults do) blocks and boots you

PS. I have a account there, after a few days, I rated the page as shit


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Don't they read this forum too?


----------



## pheniox17 (Dec 12, 2013)

TorontoGal said:


> Don't they read this forum too?


I doubt it but if they do... They are more than welcome to defend their childish antics (they are worse than APN, and APN is pretty bad)


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

Our hands can have hundreds of microscopic cuts, shaking hands with a sweaty Ebola carrier should do it


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Well, you don't have to worry, then. Women don't like to do that hand-shaking thing, do they?


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Well, you don't have to worry, then. Women don't like to do that hand-shaking thing, do they?


Ya, I don't touch people :lol:


----------



## Zed (Aug 14, 2014)

After the SARS virus thinggy..instead of handshake I've started doing 'Namaste'


----------



## Dalarast (May 16, 2014)




----------



## PossumPie (Oct 2, 2014)

In church, it is SO obnoxious that everyone wants to shake my hand. I politely say "Sorry, I'm a nurse and know what pathogens grow on hands" They usually move quickly on to the next fellow.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh that Forum, I just got fed up with their stupid antics and left. Their sister forum is or was Perfect Union, don't know if the same people are in still in charge of both sites and don't really care either. They can KMA. 

It was the whole you can't say things or discuss things that may put the LEO community in a bad light. Really? Sometimes the cops screw up too, but to ban people for pointing that out was a bit too narrow minded in my opinion.


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

Do you guys have room for another refugee? I posted a thread about a police officer that stole gas and got banned. I'm hoping free speech is allowed here.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

talon115 said:


> Do you guys have room for another refugee? I posted a thread about a police officer that stole gas and got banned. I'm hoping free speech is allowed here.


It sure is.
We love cop haters here.
They serve as grand entertainment for the retired officers of the board.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang somebody done kicked some new life into this one. Speaking of folks who have been on other forums..when can we get the annual State of the Lumens tutorial? lol. I sure enjoyed discussing stuff with you over there. Still cant believe them chicken sheets pulled the plug on me. I spent a tub of money gettting flapper handle grip for the little gun and all that kinda stuff..gave them rave reviews on Fake Book etc. Think I pegged them purty quick as outlaw bikers. Thats what got em scared I betcha. Just guessing...they sure seemed to enjoy the same hobbies anyway..lol. Yall break me up around here sometimes.


----------



## talon115 (May 28, 2015)

I'm a former police officer myself. I just don't believe in separate rules for people depending on their jobs.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Great point. Now I was trained not to be giving tickets to doctors. They always a rushing to save somebodys life which I think it legal in God's Country anyway...then you never know when you might be looking up into their face from the ambulance cot. No use any making any enemies in that field huh? Bus drivers was totally exempt cause all you had to do was show the steenken badge and ride free to wherever you needed to go. Bunch of broke cos got a free ride to distant funerals real cheap. Truck drivers got a pass cause they come make a wreck scene safe and get the casualties squared away. Course them nice reciprocal functions ceased when Nixon invented the 55 speed limit..cb radios and fuzz busters came on the scene etc. Sure a poor old hard working bus driver would prob still fall for it. Strippers normally got a pass too. Not sure why on that. hmm


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

TG said:


>


ahh, Damn


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Dang..that looks like one of pals ex wives.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Zombie Thread!!!!!!

Wow, go back and look at how many of the posters on this thread are HISTORY!


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I think I know what site you are talking about. I was banned for life from there


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Tralala!! Tralala!! Back to prepping??

View attachment 11311


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I not only got banned from the old place..but am also banned from its latest incarnation. Somebody keeps good track of trouble makers over there.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Some of you are OK, I guess.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

talon115 said:


> Do you guys have room for another refugee? I posted a thread about a police officer that stole gas and got banned. * I'm hoping free speech is allowed here.*


Good luck with that.

PM me if you want to exercise free speech. I'll give you the link.


----------



## PAPrepper (Oct 24, 2013)

People seem much nicer here.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 11, 2016)

She's still at it a year later. I just got banned for the biggest load of horse crap ever. She pretty much verbally attacked me for pointing out that people weren't following a forum rule that she had stated at the beginning of a thread. She blasted me for asking why people weren't following her own rule. When I quoted her post with the rules she started deleting my posts. When I called her out on that a couple of times she made up a reason to perma-ban me. I think she must have a very sad life to have to take her issues out on people randomly on the internet like this.

I googled her username and found this: Petition No More Abuse By Mels_thinkingitover!

I don't know if I will even go back to that forum if she were to be removed, but I figured it would make the internet a better place, or at least be kind of therapeutic to try. Can you guys help me get the ball rolling on this again?


----------



## t.patriot (Jan 14, 2017)

Yep. She's still at it. I'm not banned yet but, I'm close and I've had enough. Tired of her antics. Googling how many other folks felt the same led me here. Forum owner here really should send her a thank you basket.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I left survivalistboards.com a long time ago. They suck. To many dicks that think there opinion is the golden standard. This forum and a couple others that I attend and help moderate are much better.


----------

